# 1944-45 Murray Built Elgin "missing link" Project bike



## Machine Age Victim (May 30, 2022)

From what I know, this is an early post war bike. In 1946, Murray built bikes for Sears would be badged as a J.C. Higgins, until then they were badged Elgin. Blacked hubs, fenders may not be original. 

Offer plus $150 packing and shipping to contiguous US, payment through PayPal or Zelle.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2022)

@higgens


----------



## Machine Age Victim (May 30, 2022)

Some info


----------

